

New Flavors of 'As-a-Service' - ohjeez
http://www.theenterprisecloudsite.com/author.asp?section_id=2912&doc_id=266524&

======
mathattack
I'm tempted to make a smart-ass comment about as-a-service, but the reality is
this is a global trend. Things that used to be bought or owned don't have to
be. In a sense, this is financial. Why should I pay for full use of something
I only use part of the time? Why not share it?

This first happened with cars. Then with software. Networks. Infrastructure.
And now even jewelry and apartments.

What's wrong with all this renting, even if we're stuck with a bunch of new
buzzwords?

------
floydenstein
[http://foaas.com/](http://foaas.com/)

